# South central Washington State LGD pups available



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

This might be a barter board sort of item, but since these kids are in need of working homes this seemed like a good place to post. If it needs to be moved I understand.

Born on April 27th, so 16 weeks old right now. They are 3/4 ASD 1/4 Kuvasz. Both parents work and the pups have been with goats since 4 weeks of age and sheep more recently. Doing very well and should be excellent livestock guardian dogs, as their parents are. 

Available: One small fawn ***** with excellent instincts with stock. She is the one who is always laying in the middle of the Boer buck and two does. One white *****, great with stock but might also work as a property guardian (as in more social and accepting of people) then her fawn sister. Finally there is a VERY large white male. He is great with the stock, but not as social as his white sister.

I know not all agree with this but, IMO LGD need fences to keep them safe and to keep others safe from them. Some LGD are easy to keep contained with a normal woven wire field fence that would keep sheep contained. Others need hot wire. Please do not contact me saying you live on a 5 acre parcel and want a dog who will "hang around" without the benefit of a fence and do their job. Yes I know that some do, but I am not willing to place mine in situations where the dog gets to be the one who pays the price if he doesn't hang around on the parcel his owner pays taxes on.

We live in the south central part of Washington State, near the Columbia River Gorge. We can ship if needed and are willing to travel a distance in order to meet people who wish to drive to pick up their pup. Pups are priced at $250 and I can send photos directly to people who are interested, but I have never been talented enough to post them here. Sorry about that :-(
Send me a PM for more info if interested.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

An update on the pups. The lovely little white ***** will be going to a working farm in Ohio owned by a fellow HT'er. She will have a wide variety of critters to protect and I am sure his family will enjoy having her as part of their farm.

The large white dog and small fawn ***** are still available and they are doing very well with stock and looking for jobs. Send me a PM if interested and I can send photos.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Folks the pup arrived at our house, as described, and the transaction was as smooth as silk.

Deal with Julie with confidence.


----------

